# Will a jewel cichlid coexist with South American cichlids?



## Skullman853 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello, 
I know this is a horrid question with mixing cichlids. Yet some forums have peaked my interest about having jewels with South Americans. I have one jewel cichlid in a ten gallon by himself and some small mystery snails. First could he coexist with a red devil and a Texas in 55 gallon? Second would a jewel eat baby mystery snails or baby ramhorns? 
I appreciate any feedback. 
Thank you


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

Neither of your cichlids are South American. The red devil is a Central American, (Nicaragua), and the Texas is North American, from either Mexico or the US depending on what species.
The reason I start this way, is many South Americans are not as rough as Central and North Americans, and might be bullied by the jewel. 
But both the new world cichlids you mention are definitely tough enough in the right size tank.


----------



## Skullman853 (Jun 26, 2013)

I see! Thank you for clearing that up. I appreciate the response.


----------



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

My jewel lives fine with my convict, firemouth, green terror, and jack dempsey

In fact the jewel is the one that mainly sticks to itself.


----------

